# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Καρδερινοκαναρα

## yo13

Θελω να ρωτησω υπαρχει κατι σχετικο με αυτα στο forum?και πια ειναι η γνωμη σας για αυτα και την εκτροφη τους?

----------


## johnakos32

Εκτρεφονται κυρίως για φωνή τα αρσενικά,  τα θηλυκά κάποιοι λένε ότι είναι καλές μάνες και τα κρατάνε για παραμανες αλλά επειδή έχουν αρκετά τα αφήνουν στην τύχη τους.. 
Είναι στείρα πουλιά και δεν δίνουν απογόνους. 
Μόνο τα αρσενικά κελαιδανε και έχουν ωραία εμφάνιση κυρίως από ανοιχτόχρωμες καναρες χρώματος και τύπου σε συνδυασμό με μειτζορ δίνουν πουλιά υπέροχα στην εμφάνιση. 
Οι περισσότεροι όταν πρόκειται για φωνή χρησιμοποιουν άγρια (θεωρούνται ικανότερα) μια για αυτό πρέπει να το ψάξουμε μην δίνουμε χρήματα σε πουλοπιλιαστες. 
Τα θεωρώ άχρηστα και χωρίς λόγο,  καλύτερα να έχεις καρδερίνακια να υπάρχει και συνέχεια. 
Αν θες πληροφορίες για το Ζευγάρωμα πρέπει να δούμε δαχτυλίδι της αρσενικης καρδερίνας ότι είναι σίγουρα πουλί εκτροφης και όχι άγριο.
Πολλοί τα χρησιμοποιουν για δασκάλους στις καρδερίνες αφού έχουν μεγάλες ικανότητες.

----------


## mitsman

το ποιος και τι ειναι αχρηστο θα το κρινει Αλλος!!! οχι εμεις!

Τι θες να μαθεις για τα καρδερινοκαναρα και την εκτροφη τους Κωστα?

----------


## jk21

αν και ο Γιαννης πιστευω ,θα πει τι εννοει ο ιδιος ,εγω πιστευω εννοει και τουλαχιστον εγω αυτο εχω σαν πεποιθηση ,οτι τα καρδερινοκαναρα που υπαρχουν αυτη τη στιγμη γεννημενα ,καθε αλλο παρα κατωτερα οντα ειναι ,αλλα ψυχες που αξιζουν την αγαπη μας .Η παραγωγη τους ,που περα απο ελαχιστους που τα αγαπανε και σαν πουλια ,μονο παραγωγη ειναι για πολλους και οχι αναπαραγωγη ,με βρισκει και μενα αντιθετο .Αυτα που ειναι ομως ηδη γεννημενα ,ισως να τα αγαπαω περισσοτερα και απο ολα τα αλλα ,που καποια στιγμη θα χαρουν για αυτο που εκεινα δεν θα μπορεσουν ποτε : Να γινουν γονεις

----------


## vag21

μιας και θα ειναι απο τις τελευταιες δημοσιευσεις μου,οταν καποιος αναφερει την λεξη αχρηστα δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχουν και πολλες ερμηνειες.
η απαντηση του mitsman με καλυψε πληρως.

----------


## yo13

Απλα ρωταω για να δω και τι αποψη εχουν οι χομπιστες για αυτα καθως και γενικες πληροφοριες καθως δν γνωριζω και πολλα για αυτα τα πουλια.

Υ.Γ. αυτο που με εκανε να ρωτησω ειναι γτ ασχολουμαι εδω και 4 χρονια με τα ενυδρεια και οι αποψεις απο αλλους χομπιστες σχετικα με τα υβριδια δν ειναι και καλυτερες καθως οι μεταλαξεις μπορει να ταλαιπωρησουν π.χ. το ψαρι και ηθελα να ρωτησω αν συμβαινει το ιδιο και με τα καρδερινοκαναρα.

----------


## jk21

Κωστα δεν υπαρχουν ενδειξεις οτι τα υβριδια ιθαγενων με καναρινι ,ειναι περισσοτερο φιλασθενα ,σε σχεση τα ιδια τα ιθαγενη.Θα ελεγα το ιδιο ή και λιγοτερο ,αλλα και αυτο που σου απαντω ,ειναι απο την οποια επαφη μου με ατομα που εχουν τετοια πουλακια 

το βασικο προβλημα ,ειναι οτι οι απογονοι τους ,δυστυχως δεν ειναι γονιμοι .Αν ηταν ,αν μιλαμε παντα για ζευγαρωμα καναρινιου με ιθαγενες εκτροφης και μονο ,τοτε θα ημουν και γω θετικος στην αναπαραγωγη τους

----------


## mitsman

Τα καρδερινοκαναρα ειναι πολυ πιο ανθεκτικα σε ασθενειες, στο κρυο και σε καθε τι μπορει να τα ζορισει! Ειναι πουλια πολυ δυνατα με διαθεση για κελαηδισμα και ομορφα χρωματα!
Με στενοχωρει το γεγονος οτι ειναι στειρα πουλια ομως προτιμω στειρα πουλια που να τα προσεχουν και να μην δωσουν απογονους οι οποιοι θα εχουν ασχημη καταληξη... για παραδειγμα μια χρονια εβγαλα πολλα περισσοτερα καναρινια απο οσα περιμενα και χαρισα παρα πολλα πουλια σε παιδια απο το φορουμ.... αγνοοειται λοιπον 2-3 χρονια μετα η υπαρξη πανω απο 100 πουλιων!!!!

----------


## panos70

> Τα καρδερινοκαναρα ειναι πολυ πιο ανθεκτικα σε ασθενειες, στο κρυο και σε καθε τι μπορει να τα ζορισει! Ειναι πουλια πολυ δυνατα με διαθεση για κελαηδισμα και ομορφα χρωματα!
> Με στενοχωρει το γεγονος οτι ειναι στειρα πουλια ομως προτιμω στειρα πουλια που να τα προσεχουν και να μην δωσουν απογονους οι οποιοι θα εχουν ασχημη καταληξη... για παραδειγμα μια χρονια εβγαλα πολλα περισσοτερα καναρινια απο οσα περιμενα και χαρισα παρα πολλα πουλια σε παιδια απο το φορουμ.... αγνοοειται λοιπον 2-3 χρονια μετα η υπαρξη πανω απο 100 πουλιων!!!!


  Δημητρη κι εγω ενα απο τα ιδια,ηρθαν ηταν ενεργοι και με εντονη παρουσια στο φορουμ,και ξαφνικα χαθηκαν οπως ξαφνικα ηρθαν ,και τα πουλια μας δεν ξερουμε αν ζουν ακομη,γιαυτο πρεπει να ειμαστε ποιο προσεκτικοι σε ποιους χαριζουμε......

----------


## johnakos32

Εχω δικαίωμα να πω την αποψη μου και αυτη ειναι οτι ειναι αχρηστα , σαν πουλακια τα αγαπαω οπως ολα ομως δεν θα έμπαινα στον κοπο με τις μεχρι τωρα αντιλήψεις μου να τα δημιουργουσα για οταν λεμε οτι δεν μπορουμε εμεις να τα κρινουμε γιατι τους επιβαλλουμε να υπαρχουν κιολας με την εκτροφη ?Αυτος που θα κρινει τι ειναι ,ηθελε να δημιουργηθουν?Δεν εχω δει εξω στην φυση πολλα να πετουν ελευθερα παρα μονο σε κλουβια.
Αν σε καποιον αρεσουν ας τα βγαζει εχει τους λογους του που αλλες φορες ειναι ικανοποιηση του αυτιου του γιατι του αρεσουν να τα ακουει και αλλες φορες ειναι το χρημα γιατι τα δασκαλεμενα πιανουν πολλα οπως λενε σε αντιθεση με τα θηλυκα που το λενε οι ιδιο οτι ειναι πουλια χωρις λογο υπαρξης και τα αφηνουν να φυγουν.
Ο Κωστας ρωτησε την αποψη μου , οταν θα ρωτησει και Του Αλλου-Κριτη θα θελω να την ακουσω.
Οταν τον Οκτωμβρη βρηκα ενα καρδερινοκαναρο μαλλον θηλυκο σε πτεροροια  το μαζεψα και το κρατησα ασχετα αν επειδη ηταν εξαντλειμενο μετα απο δυο ημερες με ενα αερακι το εχασα , και ομως δημιουργημα χωρις λογο υπαρξης επειδη δεν φταει αυτο που υπαρχει αλλα εκεινος που εβαλα την πιασμενη του καρδερινα με την καναρα εγω το αγαπαω και το θελω.

----------


## panos70

Σε ενα φορουμ με πολλα μελοι που ασχολουνται με διαφορετικα ειδη πουλιων σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν και πολλες και διαφορετικες αποψεις για το τι ειναι χρησιμο και τι οχι για εμενα μπορει να μου ειναι αδιαφοροι  οι '''αχρηστοι ''' π.χ. οι παπαγαλοι αλλα για καποιους αλλους να ειναι τα ωραιοτερα  πουλια,οποτε δεν μετραει και τοσο η προσωπικη μας αποψη για το καθε ειδος αλλα η γενικη αποψη,δεν χρειαζονται η εντασεις απο εμας τα ενεργα μελοι που ετσι κι αλιος και ας μη γνωριζομαστε προσωπικα ειμαστε ΟΛΟΙ διαδικτιακοι φιλοι ,μερικες φορες γραφουμε πραγματα αιχμηρα η στοχεύοντας  καποιο προσωπο  η ισως να θελουμε να πουμε κατι αλο και μετα απο λιγο το μετανιωνουμε αλλα φιλοι μου τα γραφομενα δεν σβηνουν ,γιαυτο ολες οι αποψεις ειναι (τουλαχιστον απο εμενα) σεβαστες

----------


## mitsman

Γιαννη απο την στιγμη που Εκεινος επιτρεπει την γεννηση και την υπαρξη των πουλιων αυτων εμεις δεν μπορουμε να τα κρινουμε και μαλιστα να τα κατακρινουμε!
Δηλαδη αν εγω ημουν στείρος θα ημουν αχρηστος στην κοινωνια??? Καλυτερα να σκεφτεσαι περισσοτερα αυτα που λες πριν τα πεις... εισαι σαν και εμενα... μπροστα παει η γλωσσα και πισω το μυαλο!

Οπως τα αρσενικα καρδερινοκαναρα εχουν λογο υπαρξης , ετσι και τα θηλυκα εχουν... τωρα το οτι εμεις οι ανθρωποι ειμαστε τετοιοι που δεν τα αξιοποιουμε δεν σημαινει οτι τα πουλια αυτα ειναι αχρηστα... μαλλον εμεις ειμαστε απεναντι σε αυτα!

----------


## Steliosan

> Γιαννη απο την στιγμη που Εκεινος επιτρεπει την γεννηση και την υπαρξη των πουλιων αυτων εμεις δεν μπορουμε να τα κρινουμε και μαλιστα να τα κατακρινουμε


Δημητρη ξερεις ποσο σε συμπαθω και συνηθως ειμαι μαζι σου,αλλα εδω θα διαφωνησω,δεν ειναι εκεινος,ουτε η φυση αλλα παρεμβαση ανθρωπου και οπως κα να το κανεις ειναι υβριδιο και οχι ''ιθαγενη'' χωρις αυτο βεβαιως να μειωνει την αξια του.Καλυτερα για μενα θα ηταν να σταματησει αυτη η μιξη και οποιαδηποτε αλλη στα ιθαγενη.

Φανταζομαι εσυ θα εννοεις το οτι δινει το δικαιωμα στον ανθρωπο να πραξει κατι τετοιο,αλλα αυτο ειναι μια μεγαααλη φιλολογικη συζυτηση. :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Στελιο σπινος με καναρι δεν ζευγαρωνει για παραδειγμα... σπουργιτι με καναρι δεν ζευγαρωνει.... οτι και να κανει ο ανθρωπος αυτα δεν ζευγαρωνουν!

----------


## Steliosan

Δηλαδη εννοεις οτι αν υπηρχε η δυνατοτητα να βρεθει π.χ. στις Καναριες νησους ενα αγριο καναρινι με μια αγρια καρδερινα θα μπορει και να ''ερωτευοντουσαν'';

----------


## mitsman

υπαρχουν απειρα παραδειγματα υβριδισμου στην φυση... σε παλαιοτερο θεμα που δεν μπορω να βρω ενα παιδι οταν εγω του ελεγα οτι δεν ειναι σωστο ο υβριδισμος που εδειξε πανω απο 10 παραδειγματα υβριδισμου στην φυση!

Οπως και τα μουλαρια που ειναι απο αλογα και γαιδαρο ζευγαρωνουν απο μονα τους αν βρεθουν!

----------


## jimk1

Καλησπερα, μ ολο το σεβασμο προ ολους και τα timbrado που εχω ,στην αρχικη δημιουργια τους ειχαν και αιμα ιθαγενων  αν δεν κανω λαθος

Πολλα υβριδια που κατα καιρους καλος η κακος δημιουργησε ο ανθρωπος βοηθησαν στο επακρο το ταξιδι του στο σημερα. π.χ μουλαρια

Φιλικα Δημητρης

----------


## johnakos32

> τα timbrado που εχω ,στην αρχικη δημιουργια τους ειχαν και αιμα ιθαγενων  αν δεν κανω λαθος


αγριο αρχεγονο καναρινι με κοινο Ισπανιας με επιλεκτικά ζευγαρωματα εκαναν το τιμπραδο. :Sign0006:  
red siskin με καναρινια δημιουργοντας γονιμο υβριδιο περασαν στο καναρινι τον κοκκινο παραγοντα.

----------


## jimk1

οι πρωτοπόροι των Timbrados επέλεξαν να υβριδοποιήσουν το άγριο καναρίνι *(**Serinus* *Canaria)* με το προ-καναρίνι *(**Serinus* *Serinus)*. Η υβριδιοποίηση αυτή αποδείχθηκε εύκολη και μέσω της *F4* γενεάς, δημιουργήθηκε ένας νέος τύπος πουλιού, που ενώ γίνεται αποδεκτό ως τέτοιο, τεχνικά δεν είναι καναρίνι. 
Timbrado εχω και εγω

Φιλικα Δημητρης

----------


## jk21

στην πορεια της ιστοριας του κοσμου , τα ζωα εξελλισοτανε παντα αργα και με αλλαγες που η φυση και οι νομοι της ,τυχαιοι για καποιους  ή τοποθετημενοι απο μια ανωτερη δυναμη για αλλους ,λιγο εξωτερη για καποιους απο αυτους ,συμπαντικη για τους υπολοιπους .Ετσι υπηρχανε σταδιακα ζωα συγγενικα λιγοτερο ή περισσοτερο μεταξυ τους 

γονιμους απογονους δινανε μονο του ιδιου ειδους ή ξαδερφια μεταξυ τους 

το serinus serinus δεν εχει σχεση με το αγριο καναρινι ,αλλα ειναι το σκαρθι ,συγγενικο ομως  του καναρινιου ,για αυτο και δινει γονιμους απογονους (οχι παντα ) 
το serinus canaria ειναι το αρχεγονο καναρινι και στην ουσια ολα τα αλλα καναρινια ,ειναι μεταλλαξεις του ,αλλα και παλι serinus canaria 

η φυση εμποδιζει γενετικα την διατηρηση υβριδιων ,γιατι στην ουσια διαταρασσουν αποτομα την εξελιξη των ειδων .Η φυση ή Οποιος την οριζει ....

Υβρις προς τον Δια ,εν δυναμει θα μπορουσε να ειναι η ριζα του εννοιας της λεξης υβριδιο ... 


Αχρηστο πουλι; μεγαλο λαθος ! τιποτα σε αυτο τον κοσμο δεν ειναι αχρηστο ,πολυ περισσοτερο μια αθωα ψυχουλα που δεν δρα με το αυτεξουσιο ,αλλα συμφωνα με το θελημα της φυσης ή του Δημιουργου (αναλογα με το τι πιστευει ο καθενας ) 

Αυτεξουσιο και ευθυνη των επιλογων του εχει ο ανθρωπος .Αυτος που το δημιουργει για να το πουλησει και να κονομησει .Αυτος που το δημιουργει για να το ακουει και να το κρατα μονο του μια ζωη ,ειτε αυτο ειναι αγονο υβριδιο ,ειτε γονιμο αρχεγονο ειδος .Αυτος που αφηνει στην τυχη τους ,αμολωντας μεσα σε πολεις ,τα θηλυκα στειρα υβριδια .Αυτος που κρατα τα στειρα υβριδια για παραμανες στις καναρες του ,που εκεινες τις εχει μετατρεψει σε μηχανες παραγωγης πουλιων ,παιρνοντας τους τα αυγα 

αλλα και αυτος που μαζεψε απο τη φυση ενα θηλυκο αγονο υβριδιο και το ειχε βασιλισσα σε κλουβι μεγαλυτερο και απο τα καναρια του 
και αυτος που αγορασε ενα αρσενικο αλλα οταν του αρρωστησε ,το ετρεξε σε οποιον καλυτερο γιατρο βρηκε και δεν πηγε να τα ξανασκασει στον πιασοπουλα που ζευγαρωνει αγρια με καναρες (γιατι συνηθως τα υβριδια δυστυχως εχουν πατερα πιασμενο ,για να του περασει και ηχους της φυσης οταν τον ακουει ,που ενα εκτροφης πουλακι ισως εχει χασει απο το ρεπερτοριο ) .Αλλα και αυτος  που ειτε θηλυκο ειτε αρσενικο ειναι το υβριδιο που βρεθηκε στην ευθυνη του ,το ζευγαρωσε με ενα ομοιο του ,εστω να ζησει τη χαρα της αναπαραγωγης ,δινοντας του ισως και ενα  γονιμο αυγο  απο καποιο αλλο ζευγος πουλιων ,αδιαφορωντας αν αυτη η διαδικασια επηρεασει ή οχι τη φωνη του αρσενικου του 

ο ανθρωπος εχει λοιπον την ευθυνη της επιλογης του καλου και του κακου ...του κακου και του καλου .... 

και οπως ειπε ο Μητσος ... στο τελος απο Καποιον θα κριθουμε ολοι ,για την οποια επιλογη μας

----------


## johnakos32

Να ξεκαθαρίσω μόνο ότι λέγοντας άχρηστο εννοώ ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος  δημιουργίας του,  ίσως κάποια στιγμή αλλάξω γνώμη. Προστοπαρον δεν θέλω καν να προσπαθήσω. 
Ίσως είναι χρήσιμο στους καρδεριναδες να έχουν ένα δασκαλεμενο να ακούνε οι καρδερίνες του όμως οι περισσότεροι τα κάνουν καθαρά για το κέρδος. 
Υπάρχει πετ σοπ στον πειραια που έχει καμία εξήνταρια καρδερίνοκαναρα αρσενικά και δίπλα καναρίνια.  Όλα τα καρδερίνοκαναρα λένε καναρίνι και αυτός συνεχίζει να βγάζει. Όταν λοιπόν κάποιος που δεν ξέρει και είναι επισκέπτης πάει και πάρει ένα καρδερίνοκαναρα με στόμα καναρίνιου συμβάλλοντας στα πιασμενα γιατί αυτός μόνο τέτοια έχει,  το μου λέτε ??? Από τον συγκεκριμένο γνωστός μου κιόλας που δεν ήξερε ήθελε να έχει καρδερίνοκαναρα πήγε και έδωσε 180 € για δύο θηλυκά. 
Εγώ τόνισα και παραπάνω ότι αν θεωρούσα άχρηστες ψυχές αυτά δεν θα μάζευα και προσπαθούσα να συντήρησω ένα μικρό μουλακι που είχα φάει και κριτική ότι σας κρύβω και τι είναι,  άλλος έλεγε ότι είναι φλώρακι άλλος καρδερίνα και εγώ σας το έκρυβα ενώ καν δεν ήξερα ότι ίδιος και ζητούσα βοήθεια ..... Ένα πουλί το οποίο είχα βρει πλήρως εξαντλημένο σε πτεροροια και αν και γινόταν καλά πέθανε στις αρχές Οκτωβρίου ξαφνικα...

----------

